
Ask HN: How do you find an *expert* in CS? - blasrodri
Say that you&#x27;re trying to implement a complex new feature, or that you&#x27;ve found a critical bug in your system. The time arrives when you see yourself staring at the screen without answers. You&#x27;ve tried Stack Overflow, Google, Github, IRC, anything! What do you do? How do you find someone to help you work that thing out?<p>Disclaimer: 
I&#x27;m asking this because I&#x27;m working on a project that aims to help people finding experts to unlock their critical issues. And I need to first understand if I&#x27;m the only one seeing this as an something that needs to be improved.
======
jonjacky
Possibly useful advice at

[https://github.com/braydie/HowToBeAProgrammer](https://github.com/braydie/HowToBeAProgrammer)

especially the chapters "How to Find Out Information" and "How to Utilize
People as Information Sources"

------
verdverm
I've been brought in as an expert before. The ways it has happened for me are
through personal network / recommendation and via Toptal (high-end freelance /
low end consulting)

